# écran blanc Powerbook G4



## mafango (27 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Un ami vient de me donner un PowerBook G4. Au démarrage, le son "mac" se fait entendre, l'écran s'allume mais reste blanc, pas d'icone, pas de flèche de souris, le néant! Je ne peux donner aucune info supplémentaire sur la machine n'ayant accès à aucun écran.
Quelqu'un pour m'aider? D'avance merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2014)

Puce vidéo H.S., dirais-je en première analyse. Si tu ne peux pas y connecter d'écran externe pour vérifier, fais le test suivant : tu allumes le Mac, puis, après deux ou trois minutes, tu appuies brièvement sur le bouton de démarrage, tu comptes jusqu'à 5 et tu fais "enter". Si le Mac s'éteint, alors c'est  que la puce vidéo est morte.

Dans ce cas, le seul remède est un changement de carte mère, pour un G4, autant dire que c'est fichu.

C'est quoi, comme modèle (Titanium ou alubook) ? Tu as le N° de série à l'intérieur du logement de la batterie, ça pourrait aussi permettre de l'identifier par sa date de fabrication.


----------



## mafango (27 Janvier 2014)

merci pour cette réponse rapide!

en inserant le disque d'instal et maintenant C enfoncé, j'ai un écran! Tout d'abord la pomme, puis un message dissant "veuillez redémarrer votre ordinateur." Donc déjà, y'a une image, mais y'a t il de l'espoir? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h24 ----------

J'ai également inséré un cd test en maintenant C enfoncé, du coup j'ai un curseur de souris, et un message qui dit : "cet ordinateur n'est pas géré par Apple Hardware Test" , et 2 boutons sur lesquels je peux cliquer : éteindre ou redémarrer. Et bien sur quand je clik sur redémarrer, retour à la case écran blanc, avec éjection automatique du cd. J'ai bon espoir que la puce vidéo ne soit pas hs puisque j'ai écrans et souris, mais alors...quid? J'ai lu que dans un cas similaire, il faut peut etre faire une P.M.U...mais comment faire ça?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2014)

mafango a dit:


> J'ai lu que dans un cas similaire, il faut peut etre faire une P.M.U...mais comment faire ça?



Le problème du reset PMU, c'est que d'un modèle à l'autre, ça n'est pas fait de la même manière.

Tu peux essayer de le faire via l'Open Firmware, si l'écran s'allume.

Pour ça, tu démarres en gardant enfoncées les touches "pomme", "alt", "O" et "F". Si tu as un écran blanc avec un peut de texte et un curseur clignotant dans le haut, c'est bon, il y a trois commandes à taper (en noir ce qui doit s'inscrire à l'écran, en rouge, ce qu'il faut taper sur un clavier français pour l'avoir  Tu es en mode "clavier US", dans l'Open Firmware) :

reset-nvram - reset)nvrq, -> valider par enter
set-defaults - set)defqults -> valider par enter
reset-all - reset)qll -> valider par enter

Après la troisième commande le Mac doit redémarrer, vois si c'est bon, sinon, il faudra identifier précisément le modèle pour savoir comment faire, faudra donc que tu nous donne le N° de série de la machine qu'on puisse voir de quand il date.


----------



## mafango (27 Janvier 2014)

Ca a bien marché, jusquà ce que ça ne marche plus...
Démarrage avec "pomme", "alt", "O" et "F" : ok
Lignes de commandes : ok
Redémarrage : ok
Mais de nouveau cet écran blanc, et rien ne se passe 
J'ai réessayé après ça de redémarrer avec le cd d'instal (en gardant C enfoncé), même message qu'avant : "vous devez redémarrer votre ordinateur. Gardez le bouton démarrage enfoncé ou appuyez sur la touche reset" (dont j'ignore l'emplacement).
Entre temps, j'ai eu divers écrans statiques, un avec 2 fleches, une type "actualiser la page" à gauche, et l'autre type "suivant" à droite, avec un curseur mobile ressemblant à une petite montre, puis un autre écran avec au centre un icone type "dossier finder"/"point d'interrogation". J'ai eu aussi un gros bug, plein de lignes horizontales au milieu de l'écran.
J'ai retiré la batterie, voici les n° :
-1GHZ/512MB/80GB/SD
-EMCdiese1986
-UV3422NDQ77

Encore merci pour tes réponses Pascal 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h59 ----------

Je n'avais pas précisé que j'ai évidemment essayé de démarrer sans échec (cmd+S)...sans succès.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2014)

Ok, donc fabriqué fin octobre 2003, 1 Ghz, avec un disque de 80 Go et un SuperDrive, c'est un PowerBook G4 "alu" 15 pouces "Fw800" (modèle "late 2003").

Donc, pour réinitialiser la PMU, Mac éteint, tu dois presser simultanément les touches "maj", "ctrl" et "alt" (attention maj, et pas caps lock, et ne presse pas la touche "fn"), et avec ces trois touches enfoncées, appuyer une fois sur le bouton de démarrage. Ensuite, tu attends au minimum 5 secondes avant de démarrer le Mac normalement.

Toutefois, je ne crois guère que ça réglera le problème, le fait que le démarrage sur le DVD d'origine provoque un kernel panic démontre qu'il doit y avoir autre chose. Tu pourrais essayer d'enlever la ou les barrettes mémoire, et de n'en remettre qu'une s'il y en a deux, ou la remettre en place s'il n'y en a qu'une, il arrive que des contacts oxydés provoquent des trucs bizarres. S'il y en a deux et que ça re-marche avec une, essaie de remettre la seconde, et si ça ne remarche pas, inverse les.

Le dossier clignotant avec un point d'interrogation signifie qu'il n'y a pas de système valide sur le disque dur, mais comme tu as le DVD d'installation, tu peux formater le disque (s'il n'est pas mort) et remettre le système d'origine.


----------



## mafango (28 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour Pascal,
Je crois que j'ai battu mon record perso de patience...
J'ai fais ce que tu m'as conseillé, le reset PMU, 1er échec!
Puis ouvert le petit compartiment arrière pour retirer la barrette de ram (une ajoutée je pense), pas mieux.
Ne voyant pas d'autre barrette de ram accessible, j'ai tout démonté (décès des touches F1 et F11 au passage). Une fois la bête ouverte, j'ai bien vu quelque chose qui ressemble à une barrette de ram, mais qui m'avait l'air trop compliqué à démonter, j'ai donc laissé tomber.
J'ai réessayé quelques manips avec le cd d'instal ou le cd hardware test (me disant que parfois un phénomène surnaturel se produit la nuit et répare les ordis...) Ben non plus.
J'ai refais des combinaisons de touches diverses au démarrage...pas mieux.
J'ai comme l'impression que c'est mort, mais au moins, je serai allé au bout du truc, grâce à ton aide, et donc je te remercie encore pour le temps que tu as pris à t'occuper de mon problème. 
Bien sur, si tu as une autre idée, je suis prêt à remettre les mains dans le cambouis! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h44 ----------

Encore une chose, tu me dis que c'est un 15", mais mes cd d'instal qui sont, à priori ceux d'origine, m'indiquent 12".  Possible?
Et aussi, en démontant, j'ai vu que l'ordi avait déjà été ouvert et bidouillé, présence de bouts de scotch sur certaines vis ou orifices...normal?
Sachant que le pote qui me l'a donné n'est pas du genre à bidouiller un ordi lui même, je pense qu'il l'a amené en boutique pour rajouter de la ram ou réparation.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2014)

mafango a dit:


> Encore une chose, tu me dis que c'est un 15", mais mes cd d'instal qui sont, à priori ceux d'origine, m'indiquent 12".  Possible?



Oui, mais je suis surpris, l'acheteur initial avait du prendre des options, parce qu'en 12 pouces, il aurait du avoir un disque de 40 Go et non 80 Go, et un lecteur optique de type "combo" (graveur de CD + lecteur de DVD) et non SuperDrive (graveur de DVD), selon ma doc.



mafango a dit:


> Et aussi, en démontant, j'ai vu que l'ordi avait déjà été ouvert et bidouillé, présence de bouts de scotch sur certaines vis ou orifices...normal?
> Sachant que le pote qui me l'a donné n'est pas du genre à bidouiller un ordi lui même, je pense qu'il l'a amené en boutique pour rajouter de la ram ou réparation.



Du scotch jaune clair opaque, et jaune plus foncé mais transparent ? si c'est ça, non, c'est d'origine, monté en usine (le transparent est un truc spécial, anti-statique à plus de 15  le rouleau de 5 m )


----------



## mafango (29 Janvier 2014)

Ce n'est pas un 12", c'est un 15" (écran 27x21cm), alors que mes 2 cd sont clairement pour 12". Ce ci explique sans doute le message : "cet ordinateur n'est pas géré par apple hardware test" "éteindre ou redémarrer"
Pour le scotch, non non, pas du scotch a une blinde, mais bien du scotch transparent de bureau de base!


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2014)

mafango a dit:


> Ce n'est pas un 12", c'est un 15" (écran 27x21cm), alors que mes 2 cd sont clairement pour 12". Ce ci explique sans doute le message : "cet ordinateur n'est pas géré par apple hardware test" "éteindre ou redémarrer"



Ben là, non, 27x21 en cm ça fait environ 13 pouces, pas 15, et mon iBook 12 pouces, hors tout, il fait 28x22 (l'iBook 12 pouces est légèrement plus encombrant que le PowerBook 12 pouces, d'ailleurs vérification faite, 21x27, ce sont bien les dimensions hors tout du PowerBook 12 pouces de ma fille), donc ça serait bien un 13 pouces &#8230; F'ailleurs, c'est facile à vérifier : tu disais "une seule barrette mémoire, ça correspond à un PowerBook 12 pouces, les 15 pouces, c'est deux barrettes mémoire, l'une au dessus de l'autre, accessible par la petite trappe vissée sous la machine. Le Mac ouvert, il est aussi facile de les distinguer, sur le 12 pouces, le clavier prend toute la largeur de la machine et le bouton de démarrage est au dessus du clavier, alors que sur le 15 pouces, il y a une grille d'enceinte de chaque côté du clavier, et le bouton de démarrage est inclus dans la grille de droite.



mafango a dit:


> Pour le scotch, non non, pas du scotch a une blinde, mais bien du scotch transparent de bureau de base!



Ah, alors, oui, il a du être ouvert (ce qui ne présente d'ailleurs aucune difficulté, juste quelques vis à défaire et deux connecteurs à débrancher).


----------

